

Verizon can no longer block tethering apps - mtgx
http://gigaom.com/mobile/fcc-tells-verizon-you-cant-block-tethering-apps-verizon-settles-for-1-25m/

======
tocomment
It only mentions Android apps, what about the iPhone?

~~~
johnnyo
Presumably, Apple is blocking tethering apps in the AppStore, which is
different than Verizon doing the blocking.

------
kevhsu
Can't wait for them to do this to AT&T

~~~
username3
_Unfortunately for customers of AT &T, Sprint and T-Mobile, which also charge
fees on some plans to use the handset as a hotspot, the FCC’s consent decree
was based on Verizon’s purchase of 700 MHz spectrum that came with a mandate
that Verizon let other devices and applications run on that spectrum._

